# Thomas Brooks on righteousness exalting a nation



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 21, 2020)

... It is not Ahithophel’s policy, it is not Jeroboam’s calves in Dan and Bethel, it is not Jehu’s pompous zeal, it is not Goliath’s sword, it is not rich mines of gold and silver, nor magazines, nor armies, nor councils, nor fleets, nor forts, but justice and righteousness that exalts a nation, and that will make a mean people to become a great, a glorious, and a famous people in the world. The world is a ring, and righteousness is the diamond in that ring: the world is a body, and righteousness and justice is the soul of that body.

Ah! England, England! so long as judgment runs down as waters in the midst of thee, and righteousness as a mighty stream, thou shalt not die, but live and bear up bravely against all gainsayers and opposers; but if injustice shall grow rampant, and thou shalt brandish the sword of justice in the behalf of the friends of Baal, Balaam, and Bacchus, and turn the wheel upon the righteous; if the sword of justice shall be a sword of protection to the desperate swearer, and to the cruel oppressor, and to the roaring drunkard, and to the cursing monster, and to the gospel despiser, and to the Christ contemner, &c., and shall be a devouring sword to the upright and peaceable in the land, divine vengeance will dig thy grave, and divine justice will tumble thee into it, though all the nations of the earth should labour to prevent it. ...

For more, see Thomas Brooks on righteousness exalting a nation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Edifying 1


----------

